# new rock setup



## azzah (Jun 28, 2007)

tell me what you think










with the moon light on


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

i like it, i bet pepople think its saltwater.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I like it a lot! :thumb: 
What kind of lighting do you have? I'm in the market and really like your setup. Both the normal and Moonlights.

Thanks,

Khris


----------



## azzah (Jun 28, 2007)

BANANAHANDS said:


> I like it a lot! :thumb:
> What kind of lighting do you have? I'm in the market and really like your setup. Both the normal and Moonlights.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


The normal light is just a stand 4 tube 6 foot light ( 4 * 3 foot tubes) 2 are plant growth tubes and the other 2 are standard. I'm at work at the moment but will check the models when I get home.

the moon light is a four foot light that I had sitting around so I put two Blue acintic tubes in it. I will eventually replace it with a 6 foot light so that the moon light lights up the whole tank. Currently get some dark spots in the tank due to the moon light only being 4 foot.

Next step is to get a hood made up for the tank so that the lights aren't sitting on the glass.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks good! :thumb:


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I kind of like the dark spots. More realistic and gives your fish the option of being in the light or not just like in nature.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never been a fan of the "fake" saltwater look. It's ok, but I prefer to keep it natural.


----------

